# sliding glass top **how to**



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Anybody have or made a sliding glass top for their tank? I want to make sliding tops and get away from hinged.....DC


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

I've never done it before, but it sounds like a great ideal. I can't work around the hinged ones well, and I usually put them on the ground while I work on my tanks and eventually I end up stepping on them and breaking them. I hope you figure out a way to do it...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

When my hinged tops broke, I cut glass pieces a little bigger so the front one rests on top of the back piece. Then I would slide them back... Only problem is if there is water involved, they start to stick to each other and it can be a little difficult to get them to let go.

Now I am back to a flat two piece top where I use a little rubber sucker to remove the front piece.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, I have too much humidity in my house with 12 tanks and need to reinstall all the glass tops. I couldn't open the hinged ones because they hit the lights so I took them off. Guess I'm not the only one that has stepped on and knocked them over, the ones that weren't broken I gave away. Since I need to buy all new glass anyway, guess I'll figure out a way. Thought for sure this wasn't a novel idea.....DC


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

What I've done for this situation (light in the way)...

Removed the hinge, cut the glass down the center. The left side rests on the left side of the tank top, and the center brace, the right side has a modified cabinet pull double sided tape holding it on. 

For feeding, dosing, etc...just remove the one side and place it on top of the left side.

But now you have me thinking a bit more.

Might have to venture out to the hobby store again...

Take two brass or aluminum channels, solder them or epoxy them together on the edges of the glass, voila, sliding glass top. I might line the inner channel of the top piece with teflon tape or something else to help with the "slide".

Would look like this:










Depending on the width of you tank, this might just do it.


----------



## Nikki (Nov 7, 2005)

jhoetzl said:


> Take two brass or aluminum channels, solder them or epoxy them together on the edges of the glass, voila, sliding glass top. I might line the inner channel of the top piece with teflon tape or something else to help with the "slide".


Hey, if you are using channels, couldn't both pieces of glass be sliders? Slide back the front piece for feeding, dosing, etc., but then could slide forward the back piece when you need to do trimming, etc., to the back of the tank.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

jhoetzl said:


> What I've done for this situation (light in the way)...
> 
> Removed the hinge, cut the glass down the center. The left side rests on the left side of the tank top, and the center brace, the right side has a modified cabinet pull double sided tape holding it on.
> 
> ...


You can buy the sliding glass door tracks already made at: http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?filter=glass+door+track&submit.x=19&submit.y=11
This will work much better if the top is split front to back instead of side to side. That way the tracks will support much more of the glass as it slides. You could then open each side of the tank top completely for pruning, feeding, etc.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

I figured it out and it is completed and installed on the tank. Cost less than $10 including glass to make. It is posted with the rest of my DIY projects, here is the link:
http://www.fellowshipofthefish.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=13


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

That's a nice little project, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

OK, outside corner molding...but now I have to know...inspired by the post or same ideas at same time...if so, I think you should tell me tomorrow's lottery numbers...

 

Nice job!


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a 3' piece of glass on a 55 gal, and I went to Home Depot looking for glass tracks. Couldn't find it.

The forum link is down, and the DIY information is gone. Any chance of getting more information about the glass tracks?

Mark


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I just removed the plastic hinge between the front and rear sections. I just lay the glass butted edge-to-edge. No problems so far.

Tommy


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

The site has been hacked by some infitile weebee with no life or reproductive organ, the DIY info has gone to bit heaven. The "glass track" can be found at Lowes in the door/window section, I found it at the end of the sliding door aisle. Here are some pics, hope they help....DC







































fredyk said:


> I have a 3' piece of glass on a 55 gal, and I went to Home Depot looking for glass tracks. Couldn't find it.
> 
> The forum link is down, and the DIY information is gone. Any chance of getting more information about the glass tracks?
> 
> Mark


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

I just did this for both of my 10 gallon tanks w/ the same stuff found at lowe's. Works like a charm although I find that when i put the slider part on the bottom track, it doesn't want to slide very well. I put the stationary part on the bottom track and the slider sits on the top track.

The stuff you are looking for should be labelled as "tileboard molding" and should be near the tiling section.

-Charlie


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

DC Thanks,
Mark


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Nice DIY top. Any recommendations on glass thickness to use for a glass top that is 30" and also 36"?

Maybe make a small chart.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I know what I'm doing this weekend!

Tommy


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

Ahhh Crap! I wish I seen this two days ago. Now I gotta go back to lowes.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

I used what Lowes had in their bin, I think it was 1/8". They cut it to length for free.......DC



crazie.eddie said:


> Nice DIY top. Any recommendations on glass thickness to use for a glass top that is 30" and also 36"?
> 
> Maybe make a small chart.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

DiabloCanine said:


> I used what Lowes had in their bin, I think it was 1/8". They cut it to length for free.......DC


What was the length of the glass? I just want to make sure I want to get the proper thickness. 30" and especially 36" glass tops are long and with no center brace, I wouldn't want the glass top cracking in half, becuase I put a light on top.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

crazie.eddie said:


> What was the length of the glass? I just want to make sure I want to get the proper thickness. 30" and especially 36" glass tops are long and with no center brace, I wouldn't want the glass top cracking in half, becuase I put a light on top.


I did 7 tanks, different lengths 20, 24, 30, 36 were the sizes. I wouldn't try a 1/8" thick 36" long piece with out a center brace to help with support. Much thicker than 1/8" and the moulding will not work......DC


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

DiabloCanine said:


> I did 7 tanks, different lengths 20, 24, 30, 36 were the sizes. I wouldn't try a 1/8" thick 36" long piece with out a center brace to help with support. Much thicker than 1/8" and the moulding will not work......DC



If you're using tempered glass (as you should), a 36" peice of 1/8" should not be a problem without a center brace. I have never had a problem with any of my tops and they're all 30"-36".


Tommy


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

LS6 Tommy said:


> If you're using tempered glass (as you should), a 36" peice of 1/8" should not be a problem without a center brace. I have never had a problem with any of my tops and they're all 30"-36".
> 
> 
> Tommy


Can you cut tempered glass? How do you do it?.....DC


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

DiabloCanine said:


> Can you cut tempered glass? How do you do it?.....DC



You use the same methodology as any plate glass. First off, *wear safety goggles (not glasses) a face shield and good gloves.* Score it with the cutting tool once, lay the glass score line up, centered on a small metal rod or the edge of your work table and snap the piece off. All windows on doors, shower stalls and table tops (should be) tempered by code. Almost fish tank glass is and the tops, too.

Tommy


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

I've got some acrylic sheeting at the LFS and was wondering if I can do the same thing since it's thinner than glass? (the same stuff they use for light covers).

Tina


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Just curious what you paid for the tempered glass and where you purchased it.....DC



LS6 Tommy said:


> You use the same methodology as any plate glass. First off, *wear safety goggles (not glasses) a face shield and good gloves.* Score it with the cutting tool once, lay the glass score line up, centered on a small metal rod or the edge of your work table and snap the piece off. All windows on doors, shower stalls and table tops (should be) tempered by code. Almost fish tank glass is and the tops, too.
> 
> Tommy


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

I have never used acrylic for a top. I have read mixed reviews on its success.....DC



tpl*co said:


> I've got some acrylic sheeting at the LFS and was wondering if I can do the same thing since it's thinner than glass? (the same stuff they use for light covers).
> 
> Tina


----------



## Aquamanx (Sep 28, 2006)

I used Acrylic for tops before... Doesn't work well... They end up bowing into the water... I used 1/4" & it dipped in, in a few dayz.


----------



## vidiots (Jun 17, 2006)

Aquamanx said:


> I used Acrylic for tops before... Doesn't work well... They end up bowing into the water... I used 1/4" & it dipped in, in a few dayz.


I used an 1/8" acrylic sheet for the top to my DIY sump tank, and it bows under its own weight after a day or two. Its roughly 12"x12" suported only by two parallel edges and the center bows inward by about 1/4" to 3/8". Even though it doesn't fall in, it doesn't look nearly as pretty as it should.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

what glass thickness would i need to use for a 55 gallon tank ?


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

fish_lover0591 said:


> what glass thickness would i need to use for a 55 gallon tank ?


I used 1/8", that is my 55 in the pics....DC


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

thanks but another question what dimensions do i need to get the glass cut in ? and about how much should it cost for everything ?


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

fish_lover0591 said:


> thanks but another question what dimensions do i need to get the glass cut in ? and about how much should it cost for everything ?


I did my 55 gallon for less than $10. You will need to measure your tank, measurements of mine may not work for yours. Go to Lowes and get some of the channel. Cut the channel and place on tank. Measure from the inside of the channel and take those dimensions to get the glass cut at Lowes....DC


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

LS6 Tommy said:


> If you're using tempered glass (as you should), a 36" peice of 1/8" should not be a problem without a center brace. I have never had a problem with any of my tops and they're all 30"-36".
> 
> 
> Tommy



Correction- My glass for the 36" tank is 3/16", not 1/8".:icon_redf 

Tommy


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

What aisle or section did you get the glass panels at Lowes? I made a quick trip to Lowes during lunch and went to the Door/Windows section and looked around and couldn't find glass panels. I asked sales person there and she didn't know where it might be. I looked at the shelving area and couldn't find any there as well.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

crazie.eddie said:


> What aisle or section did you get the glass panels at Lowes? I made a quick trip to Lowes during lunch and went to the Door/Windows section and looked around and couldn't find glass panels. I asked sales person there and she didn't know where it might be. I looked at the shelving area and couldn't find any there as well.


I found it in the door section near the screen for windows/doors. It was at the end of the aisle next to the stuff to rescreen windows/doors.......DC


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

LS6 Tommy said:


> Correction- My glass for the 36" tank is 3/16", not 1/8".:icon_redf
> 
> Tommy


What did you pay for the tempered glass and where did you get it? Only thing I could find tempered was 4 times as much and had a minimum buy.........DC


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

The glass is also availabe at Home Depot, but the sliding door panels are at Lowes.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

fredyk said:


> The glass is also availabe at Home Depot, but the sliding door panels are at Lowes.


Cool. HD is closer, but do they cut the glass panels as well?


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

I think they do cut glass, but try to get customer sevice is the real challenge.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

DiabloCanine said:


> What did you pay for the tempered glass and where did you get it? Only thing I could find tempered was 4 times as much and had a minimum buy.........DC


I had my glass cut at a local glass and window company. I tried 3 companies before I found one that had big enough 3/16" in stock. Maybe it wasn't tempered. I don't know. I thought it was. I just told them it was for a fish tank top and to use what they recommended. I just threw the receipt away, but it was around $60.00 for a 35" x 7.5" and a 35" x 10" piece with 2 corners cut at an angle for my filter tubes and the assorted stuff for my in-tank power reactor.
I know it wasn't super cheap, but I can say that these guys did a great job. The angles were exactly as on my template, and they polished the edges of the glass so it is as smooth as silk. Someone said try _Lowe's_ or _Home Depot._ They only have 1/8" window glass, cant' cut any corners and don't polish. They also carry the aforementioned plastic derivatives that are very expensive and usually yellow and warp with age.

In the end, I'm very happy with the overall outcome. I use to have to grab the glass by the weird handle _Oceanic_ uses and lift it up and place it on the back glass. It's so nice to just slide the front piece back. It glides beautifully on the plastic tile board trim. 

I'll post a pic or two later when I have the canopy off for maintenance.


Tommy


----------



## Aquamanx (Sep 28, 2006)

The Lowes, or Home Depot that is local to me, only had 2.5mm Glass for windows. The attendant that cut the glass for me, told me it was 1/8... So, it didn't fit, they were too thin. This was for my 20 Gal. tank. I ended up getting some new "flod back" type from Petco, or Petsmart. Works good enough for me for now, just sucks that i ended up paying for the glass 2 times... LOL!


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

LS6 Tommy said:


> If you're using tempered glass (as you should), a 36" peice of 1/8" should not be a problem without a center brace. I have never had a problem with any of my tops and they're all 30"-36".
> 
> Tommy





LS6 Tommy said:


> You use the same methodology as any plate glass. First off, *wear safety goggles (not glasses) a face shield and good gloves.* Score it with the cutting tool once, lay the glass score line up, centered on a small metal rod or the edge of your work table and snap the piece off. All windows on doors, shower stalls and table tops (should be) tempered by code. Almost fish tank glass is and the tops, too.
> 
> Tommy





LS6 Tommy said:


> Correction- My glass for the 36" tank is 3/16", not 1/8".:icon_redf
> 
> Tommy





LS6 Tommy said:


> I had my glass cut at a local glass and window company. I tried 3 companies before I found one that had big enough 3/16" in stock. Maybe it wasn't tempered. I don't know. I thought it was. I just told them it was for a fish tank top and to use what they recommended. I just threw the receipt away, but it was around $60.00 for a 35" x 7.5" and a 35" x 10" piece with 2 corners cut at an angle for my filter tubes and the assorted stuff for my in-tank power reactor.
> I know it wasn't super cheap, but I can say that these guys did a great job. The angles were exactly as on my template, and they polished the edges of the glass so it is as smooth as silk. Someone said try _Lowe's_ or _Home Depot._ They only have 1/8" window glass, cant' cut any corners and don't polish. They also carry the aforementioned plastic derivatives that are very expensive and usually yellow and warp with age.
> 
> In the end, I'm very happy with the overall outcome. I use to have to grab the glass by the weird handle _Oceanic_ uses and lift it up and place it on the back glass. It's so nice to just slide the front piece back. It glides beautifully on the plastic tile board trim.
> ...


Have you cut tempered glass like you state or watched? Or do you even know if it was tempered glass? How many tops do you have? I am confused by your posts and need more info before I try this........DC


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Aquamanx said:


> The Lowes, or Home Depot that is local to me, only had 2.5mm Glass for windows. The attendant that cut the glass for me, told me it was 1/8... So, it didn't fit, they were too thin. This was for my 20 Gal. tank. I ended up getting some new "flod back" type from Petco, or Petsmart. Works good enough for me for now, just sucks that i ended up paying for the glass 2 times... LOL!


Can you explain the problem more, why doesn't it fit? What do you mean they were too thin? I do not understand the problem, I did 7 tanks this way with no problems......DC


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I posted these pics elsewhere in the site, but here they are:



















Tommy


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

i just read through the thread....

first of all, it just looks like the top piece of glass sits on top of the white plastic strip.

second, if i just wanted a solid peice of glass as a canopy for a 40g breeder(36x18), but i want to use 2 aquaclear HOB filters on the SIDE of the tank, so the glass will need to be about 2-4 inches shorter than total length, what thickness would i need.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone know if this type of setup would work with Current USA Orbit lights?


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

sayn3ver said:


> i just read through the thread....
> 
> first of all, it just looks like the top piece of glass sits on top of the white plastic strip.
> 
> second, if i just wanted a solid peice of glass as a canopy for a 40g breeder(36x18), but i want to use 2 aquaclear HOB filters on the SIDE of the tank, so the glass will need to be about 2-4 inches shorter than total length, what thickness would i need.


The sliding piece sits in the track, the stationary piece sits on top. Some of the pictures and info in this thread is not mine and does not represent my project. Just make your top slide from end to end instead of front to back and your HOBs should fit fine and still allow you access. You can have it open in the middle on on each end......DC


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

epicfish said:


> Anyone know if this type of setup would work with Current USA Orbit lights?


I have it on a 20 Long, using a satellite with legs.....DC


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Excellent! Time to get some glass cut.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Where can I get the handles that I see in the pictures? Or any handles, for that matter?

Thanks.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

epicfish said:


> Where can I get the handles that I see in the pictures? Or any handles, for that matter?
> 
> Thanks.


LFS, Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: All-Glass Versa-Top Replacement Pieces , Find something at home improvement store......DC


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

DiabloCanine said:


> LFS, Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: All-Glass Versa-Top Replacement Pieces , Find something at home improvement store......DC


Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

tpl*co said:


> I've got some acrylic sheeting at the LFS and was wondering if I can do the same thing since it's thinner than glass? (the same stuff they use for light covers).
> 
> Tina


Don't bother with plexiglass it bows in and looks like crap, and in a bigger tank (55g) it was a mess to take off and do stuff with the tank. I think the only time I would use this is if I could put a big piece that just sat on top of the tank and it didn't have to look good so It would have extra on the outside of the rim, Then it wouldn't bow in as much.



Aquamanx said:


> I used Acrylic for tops before... Doesn't work well... They end up bowing into the water... I used 1/4" & it dipped in, in a few dayz.


Yeah mine got heated up by my lights and would almost dip in immidatly.

DC, Great project and I will have to try it out on my 55g to cut the evaporation rate down in my bedroom.... One question That I don't think was answered in this thread was if you did two seperate ones on each side of the cross brace or just one somehow. I recieved the tank for free and the crossbar is broken on one end where it goes into the trim, I could glue it back on If you use two seperate tops for each side or take it off if only one is used.. 

How much did this cut down Evaporation? I'm guessing you left a small section in the corner cut so you could put filter tube and cables from stuff in? I want to set up a fish tank rack in my basement but at the moment I'm not able to because of evaporation... now IF I can find a way to keep evap at like 0%.... there might be a Invert rack in my future... (it would be mostly 10g tanks maybe some 20Ls)

Thanks and great job!

-Andrew


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Fish Newb said:


> DC, Great project and I will have to try it out on my 55g to cut the evaporation rate down in my bedroom.... One question That I don't think was answered in this thread was if you did two seperate ones on each side of the cross brace or just one somehow. I recieved the tank for free and the crossbar is broken on one end where it goes into the trim, I could glue it back on If you use two seperate tops for each side or take it off if only one is used..


One on each side. You really need to replace that top frame before the tank comes apart. The glass bowing puts too much stress on the silicone and it will come apart and make a huge mess in your bedroom. You can get one here, Product Detail . They are not that hard to replace but it is a PITA to take the tank down to do it. Here are pics showing one side.

Open










Closed












Fish Newb said:


> How much did this cut down Evaporation? I'm guessing you left a small section in the corner cut so you could put filter tube and cables from stuff in? I want to set up a fish tank rack in my basement but at the moment I'm not able to because of evaporation... now IF I can find a way to keep evap at like 0%.... there might be a Invert rack in my future... (it would be mostly 10g tanks maybe some 20Ls)
> 
> Thanks and great job!
> 
> -Andrew


Look at above pics, they completely cover the tanks top, evaporation is nil. No need for a gap, no equipment in the tank, see my projects below for the 55 and 37 drilled tanks......DC


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hm, I might have to cut the stationary piece a little short so that my HOB and CO2 tubing can enter the tank.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

You can cut it and just use the All-Glass Versa-Top Replacement Pieces, by using the Clear Back Strip and just cut out openings for filters, tubings, etc.


----------

